# Aires and France passion POI



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Can anyone help me with the POI files to download onto my Tom Tom 1 for the French aires and if possible France passion sites, also if you would be kind enough to explain how to install onto my tom tom (am a bit of a thicko with this sort of stuff)
Thanks
chris


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

for all things tomtom see

http://www.yourtomtom.com/forum/


----------

